# Exide C lead acid storage batteries



## Lighthousephantom (Feb 27, 2017)

Have 32, 6 volt 50ah storage batteries ,down sizing my battery bank. 15 each or trade for??


----------



## Lighthousephantom (Feb 27, 2017)

may have put in the wrong place, but want my like thinkers to see here in Michigan


----------

